# cane creek angleset (headset)



## sundace (Jan 22, 2009)

Anyone that has fitted one?

Does it work well?

I was told that i makes a sound in hard drops.

Feedback please! 

PS. does a change of 1,5 deg a big change in handling?


----------



## crossup (May 13, 2009)

I've been running one for a few months..no noise after a few rides with tightening the HS after. As to working well...it changes the angle and thats what its supposed to do.
But my recommendation would be for a VP "Varial" adjustable HS as it can be adjusted on the trail to suit you in just 30 seconds. Having to knock out bearing carriers to adjust the HA is better than not being able to adjust it but if the VP had been available I would have purchased it instead of the CC. Btw, not much price difference either
VP Bicycle Components

great closeup hi-res pic of the VP:
VP Angle Adjustable Headset - Taipei Cycle Show 2011 - Pinkbike.com


----------



## crossup (May 13, 2009)

oops, double post


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

sundace - did you try the search function? lots of info here.


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

We have had one running over a year now. Still no noise. Another more tempting offer is the new FSA. You do not need to pull upper cup off frame. So changing is pretty fast!


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

no creeks for 7 months.....using .5 degree but think of going to 0 stack


----------



## murd (Oct 30, 2008)

Year on mine and it's all good. Watch the install vids and you'll be fine. Angle Headset - YouTube


----------



## modifier (May 11, 2007)

How do you get the intermediate settings? I get full 1.5 slack or full steep or 0 but they say you can do 0, .5, 1 and 1.5 degrees either way.


----------



## Calhoun (Nov 11, 2008)

you have to buy the kit that has all the different cups.


----------



## crossup (May 13, 2009)

anglesets come two ways....with one angle adjuster and with all adjusters. So you can do 3 steps with the full set and by turning the insert 180 deg you adjust in the opposite direction.


----------



## crossup (May 13, 2009)

one thing to remember too is every bikes HA includes a spec for stack heights. A lower stack heigth and no other change will INCREASE HA as the head sits lower which the same thing a shorter fork does. So for example in my case the zero stack Angleset meant I was starting at 64.5 instead of 64 as intented by Canfield. But that was actually perfect as I wanted 66 deg for trail work and of course 1.5 deg is all we can adjust in one direction.


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

had mine for a couple months, full -1.5. Makes a HUGE difference, which I had done it sooner. No pops/creaks yet, even after 12 dh race in October.


----------



## arkon11 (Jul 26, 2009)

If you head over to Pinkbike.com they just posted a tutorial on putting together an angleset. It's right on their main page under Tech Tuesday!


----------



## frorider (Apr 2, 2005)

here's a 9 page thread.

enjoy.


----------



## modifier (May 11, 2007)

crossup said:


> one thing to remember too is every bikes HA includes a spec for stack heights. A lower stack heigth and no other change will INCREASE HA as the head sits lower which the same thing a shorter fork does. So for example in my case the zero stack Angleset meant I was starting at 64.5 instead of 64 as intented by Canfield. But that was actually perfect as I wanted 66 deg for trail work and of course 1.5 deg is all we can adjust in one direction.


Yes but it's approximately 3/4 inch change in fork length to get 1 degree in head tube angle change. In other words the tiny bit of stack height difference is not going to do much. What is the sh difference?


----------



## crossup (May 13, 2009)

Not a tiny difference: 16mm in my case, so actually just short of a full degree. As stated by others above, 1.5 deg is HUGE in terms of results.

The reason I only claimed 0.5 deg change is while I am running zero stack height, the Anglesets bearing cup assemble adds about 8mm height. And while thats not technically anything to do with stack height, it DOES increase my axle to crown lenght which raises the front end, offsetting 8mm of the 16mm lowered stack.

You can see Canfields spec for a 16mm bottom stack in the geometry diagrams at the bottom of the page:
The One | Canfield Brothers Bikes



modifier said:


> Yes but it's approximately 3/4 inch change in fork length to get 1 degree in head tube angle change. In other words the tiny bit of stack height difference is not going to do much. What is the sh difference?


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

can anyone tell me how far bathe bars end up with a 1.5 change? surely it changes the ETT. i'm looking for how many mm/in the ETT changes.


----------



## crossup (May 13, 2009)

basically very little unless you're running a 200mm rise stem or bars 
if you use the angle bearing in the bottom, the bars basically dont move
with the angle bearing in the top how much the bars move will depend on the amount they rise, how tall your head tube is etc, at zero rise the difference would be under 3mm. 
So unless you someone who would freak out and not be able to ride if someone put fat grips instead of skinny on your bike because the riding position changed, you can pretty much ignore changes caused by anglesets(to bar placement of course)


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

Had popping on my -1.5 on the last Sunday so I greed it overtightened it and held the brake off and on while rocking it into a cub as well. Backed it off a smidge and NO popping at all.

I'm now running a -1 up top and a -1 on bottom making it -2 with no popping just made sure they were symetrical to one another and did the above poceedure and no popping.
So i know it works with a zero cup and angle as well as 2 angled cups.


----------



## 1971tch (Jun 19, 2008)

Can you use an angleset on a tapered headtube?


----------



## mtbnozpikr (Sep 1, 2008)

1971tch said:


> Can you use an angleset on a tapered headtube?


I'm pretty sure you can although the bottom cup may just be a reducer to 1.125. Cane Creek Cycling Components :: Components :: Headsets


----------



## modifier (May 11, 2007)

bullcrew said:


> so I greed it overtightened it and held the brake off and on while rocking it into a cub as well.


For those having similar popping issues, to clarify, what exactly does all that mean? I've never seen greed used as a verb, or is it... I agreed [ I ] overtightened it...? Cub might be curb?


----------



## jasonjm (May 4, 2011)

i have 2 of these on my bikes and im just destroying them quickly

all the parts with bearings get mashed up and need replacing often, every month or 2

Cane Creek Angleset ZS49-ZS49/30 Kit, Black 


they are definitely installed correctly (professionally) 

whats up with this? I am a heavier rider doing jumps and drops and stuff. 210lbs

why is this stuff just breaking like that?

do i need another stronger headset or what else can i do?


----------



## #Cyclelife (Jul 21, 2009)

-1.5 on my 08' Glory. Had noises/popping etc... on the first install. Had to replace star nut in the steer tube. Re assembled and it's been great all year. The Angleset made a huge difference on my bike. Liking it. I have thought about using a -1 cup top and bottom for a -2 angle change. Thanx for posting that up #bullcrew. Good to know it works.


----------



## colin1 (Jan 6, 2009)

I installed an FSA Orbit Option on my Intense SS. I got some popping; I tightened the star nut, but after a couple bunny hops, the popping would come back. I figured that my steerer tube was cut a little short, so my stem wasn't getting the required purchase on the steerer to keep enough preload on the bearings to keep them quiet. Run-on sentence short: I bought a Gusset Unilock and things have been quiet since.


----------



## StuLax18 (Sep 27, 2011)

Get a works. More size options, much better design, i.e. it's not in about 8 different pieces, and it's cheaper.


----------



## womble (Sep 8, 2006)

Yep, last time I checked, for a Works you could get enough parts to allow for two different offset options and still come out cheaper than a Cane Creak.


----------



## jasonjm (May 4, 2011)

what about getting chris king with no angleset, just a regular chris king nothreadset headset? hopefully that would resolve my issues? supposedly a good headset but never owned chris king anything


----------



## womble (Sep 8, 2006)

jasonjm said:


> what about getting chris king with no angleset, just a regular chris king nothreadset headset? hopefully that would resolve my issues? supposedly a good headset but never owned chris king anything


If your 'professionally installed' headset is grinding through bearings, you should probably try taking it to another shop for starters.


----------

